# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Blijvende sexuele problemen na gebruik Anti depressiva

## zebas

Via dit bericht wil ik graag de aandacht vestigen op een ernstige aandoening die ik heb overgehouden aan het gebruik van Anti depressiva in het specifiek de groep SSRI medicatie. 

Hieronder vallen Citalopram (Ciprami), Escitalopram (Lexapro), Fluoxetine (Prozac), Fluvoxamine (Fevarin), Paroxetine (Seroxat), Setraline (Zoloft, Serlain).

Een van de bijwerkingen van deze middelen zijn sexuele stoornissen. 
Dit kan inhouden: 

- Verminderd tot geen libido
- Genitale gevoelloosheid 
- Opwindingsproblemen
- Erectiestoornissen (bij mannen)
- Vertraagde ejaculatie (bij mannen) 

Een aandoening die kan optreden na staken is het Post SSRI Sexual Dysfunction-syndroom (PSSD). In het geval van PSSD blijven de sexuele stoornissen ook na het gebruik van de SSRI aanhouden. Dit kan zelfs permanent zijn. 

Uitgebreide Informatie kan teruggevonden worden op de engelse wikipedia site:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-SS...al_dysfunction
Hierin zijn veel verwijzingen naar achterliggende wetenschappelijke artikelen.

Voor mensen die moeite hebben met Engels:
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post_SS...al_dysfunction
Hier is echter minder informatie terug te vinden.

PSSD is een zeer ernstige aandoening. Het blijvend gemis van sexuele beleving is een aantasting van kwaliteit van leven.

Als toelichting op mijn eigen situatie:

Naar aanleiding van een relatiebreuk ben ik in het najaar van 2010 begonnen met het middel Paroxetine. Binnen enkele dagen kreeg ik last van ernstige sexuele bijwerkingen. De psychiater gaf aan dat deze zouden verdwijnen. Dat gebeurde echter niet. Ik ben de medicatie toen weer in overleg gaan afbouwen. Maar de klachten zijn gebleven. 

Totaal heb ik Paroxetine 2,5 maand geslikt. Met een verschil in sexueel functioneren van dag en nacht voor en na het gebruik van medicatie. Ik heb enorm veel spijt dat ik de medicatie ben gestart. Ik ben pas 31 jaar en zal wellicht voor de rest van mijn leven sexualiteit op een hele andere wijze moeten ervaren.

Via dit forum hoop ik in contact te kunnen komen met lotgenoten met dezelfde ervaring. Inmiddels ben contact gekomen met een hoogleraar psychiater/neuroloog die mijn problemen onderkend. 

Voor mensen die met mij in contact willen komen in de zoektocht naar lotgenoten of informatie:
[email protected]

Op Yahoo groups is daarnaast een lotgenoten forum. dit is wel in het engels. 
http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/SSRIsex/

----------


## utrecht31

laat ik als eerste even vertellen dat ik dyslecties ben dus mijn Nederlands is niet al te goed.

Ik heb al jaren last van ocd telkens als ik medicijnen nam had ik last van seksuele bij werkingen en stopte ik naar enkele dagen al met het middel. in Maart vorig jaar heeft mijn psychiater mij prozac voorgeschreven. Het middel werte heel erg goed tegen mijn klachten en het was nog nooit zo rustig geweest geweest in mijn hoofd. Ik omschreef het echt als een owase van rust. Ik begon alleen te merken dat ik ik totaal geen libido meer had kreeg geen erectie meer had geen orgasme gevoel meer.

Ik ben toen in mei weer gestopt met de prozac. Mijn ocd kwam toen enkele dagen weer erg terug en toen ineens was alles weg. Ik was helemaal gevoeloos in mijn hoofd. Ik voelde geen angst maar ook geen geluk. Wat ik ook deed alles voelde het zelfde. Als ik bijvoorbeeld een biertje dronk voelde ik niet meer dat lekkere gevoel wat je meestal krijgt als je je eerste drankje neemt. Ik rook ook en als ik een peuk opstak voelde ik ook niet meer het lekkere gevoel wat je krijgt als je een peuk opsteekt. mijn seksuele problemen bleven bestaan. Ik kreeg wel weer een erectie maar ik voel er niets bij. ik kan wel gewoon normaal seks hebben maar ik voel er gewoonm niets bij. Het lijkt of mijn elkel verdoofd is er geen seksuele gevoelens meere in bestaan ik kan ook gewoon nog een orgasme krijgen maar voel er niets bij geen lekker gevoel. 

Ik kreeg van de psychiater te horen dat alles wel weer goed zou komen ik moest gewoon even geduld hebben. Nou niet dus. Ze begreep er zelf niets van en heeft er toen een melding bij gemaakt bij het lareb. 

Ik heb toen bij een andere psychiater hulp gezocht maar die kwam met het verhaal dat het tussen mijn oren zat en werd niet serieus genomen.

Ik ben toen zelf naar informatie gaan zoeken op internet en allemaal printjes gemnaakt voor mijn dokter. Die geloofde mij gelukkig wel maar het ging allemaal boven haar petje en ze heeft mij doorverwezen naar een seksuoloog bij het umc in Utrecht. Nou je voelt hem natuurlijk alweer aankomen de seksuoloog wist niet van het bestaan af en kwam weer met het verhaal dat het tussen mijn oren zou zitten en moest bekkenboden fysiotherapie gaan doen. pff Ja dat help vast wel.... Dat heb ik dus nooit gedaan want weet dat dat totaal niet helpt. 

Toen heeft hij mij doorverwezen naar Prof. Dr. Marcel D. Waldinger hij is neuropsychiater en hoofd van de Polikliniek Neuroseksuologie van het HagaZiekenhuis maar vertelde mij er gelijk bij dat had niet verwachte Marcel waldinger er iets van af zou weten. 

ik toen een afspraak gemaakt met Marcel en eindelijk iemand die wel van het bestaan wat dit soort klachten af weet hij heeft mij toen onderzocht en en zijn bevindingen vorig jaar december waren: - Genitale anastasia
Adonise ejaculatie

Dit allemaal ten gevolg van SSRI blijkbaar heb ik een genetische variatie, waardoor de werking van de Prozac
voortduurt. 
Hij heeft tegen mij gezegd dat dit kort, maar ook lang
kan duren en in het ergste geval je er je hele leven last van blijft houden, maar daar moest ik niet van uitgaan.
Ik zit nu aan Requip om te kijken of we het proces van normalisering kunnen versnellen.

Hij heeft tientallen mensen met ons probleem meegemaakt maar dan wel in zijn 20 jaar tijd dat hij dit werk doet. Het probleem voor hem is dat hij meer mensen met deze klachten nodig heeft voordat hij dit kan onderzoeken. 


Ik ben vast nog wel wat vergeten om te vertellen maar denk dat je zo wel even een plaatje hebt hoe het bij mij in elkaar zit.

----------


## Sanderz

Ik wil graag reageren op de Post SSRI Sexual Dysfunction-syndroom (PSSD)

Ik heb seroxat ongeveer 10 maanden geslikt dit is in het jaar 2000 tot 2001 geweest.

Ik had zeer ernstige last van de bijwerking genitale gevoelloosheid en vertraagde ejaculatie

Ik heb deze bijwerking per direkt kenbaar gemaakt aan mijn huisarts, mijn huisarts vertelde mij dat deze bijwerking direkt na het stoppen van het medicijn over zal moeten gaan, dat gebeurde echter niet.

Ik heb verschillende sexuologen bezocht ze kenden dit probleem niet en lieten mij weten dat het probleem tussen de oren zou zitten.

Ik ben nu 10 jaar verder en er is nog steeds geen verbetering als het gaat om genitale gevoelloosheid en vertraagde ejaculatie.

Ik had mij er een beetje bij neergelegd en probeer te accepteren zo als het nu is, maar het blijvend gemis van de sexuele beleving heeft grote invloed op mijn welzijn.

Vandaag las ik op Wikepedia over Post SSRI sexual dysfunction ik was hier nog niet bekend mee. http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post_SS...al_dysfunction

Ik heb in de loop van de jaren verschillende oproepjes geplaats op forums in de hoop lotgenoten te ontmoeten maar tevergeefs.


Voor mensen die in contact willen komen met mij kunnen mij benaderen via PB.

----------


## zebas

Inmiddels hebben verschillende mensen gereageerd op onze post,

Wij zijn echter nog steeds op zoek naar meer mensen!

Dit om in ieder geval een sterk signaal af te geven richting o.a. het LAREB (instantie die bijwerkingen van medicatie in de gaten houdt).

Maar ook om in gesprek te raken medici...in de zoektocht naar oplossingen!
Met een hoogleraar zitten we inmiddels al in dat stadium.

Geen sexuele gevoelens meer kunnen ervaren is onwezelijk. Het is alsof een bepaalde emotie is afgenomen. 

Voor een ieder de waarschuwing goed na te denken voordat met AD begonnen wordt. de exacte werking is onvoorspelbaar en negatieve "bijwerkingen" kunnen soms groter worden dan de kwaal....vooral als dit permanent is!

----------


## bladibla

Heej


goed dat jullie deze ervaring delen.
het is echt heftig dit mee te maken..
ik lees hier wel alleen mannelijke ervaringen
zijn er ook vrouwen die hier last van hebben?

grtz Mirjam

----------


## sietske763

heb jaaaaaren geleden ook een tijdje seroxat gehad, tijdens het slikken wel orgasme stoornissen, maar na gestop te zijn was dat weer over,
het valt mij steeds vaker op dat op sexueel gebied, de mannen de meeste last ondervinden
remeron (mirtazipine)heeft die bijwerking veel minder...mensen, vooral mannen kunnen volgens mij dit beter gaan slikken, indien nodig,
mijn man is ook overgestapt naar remeron en heeft bijna geen sexuele klachten, alleen niet meer zoveel libido, maar daar kun je natuurlijk beide veel aan doen,

----------


## bladibla

hoi,


dat klopt wel denk dat mannen misschien wel het meeste last daarvan ondervinden..echt de sexuele stoornis dan.
Anti depressiva beinvloedt helaas ook echt wel het libido.
heb zelf de ervaring dat dit ook echt lang na het stoppen met A.D nog wegblijft...en vraag me af of dit ook echt bewezen is?
want ook dit is erg vervelend en ligt natuurlijk ook erg gevoelig..

grtjs Mirjam

----------


## sietske763

heb de ervaring dat seroxat het helen seks leven verstoort, en andere middelen in mindere mate.
maar idd, iedere AD vermindert het libido, is mijn ervaring, en vanuit de slechtste moet je dan de beste kiezen (als je dus echt AD nodig hebt)

----------


## zebas

*Prozac*

In de recente herziening van de bijsluiter van Fluoxetine (Prozac) in de Verenigde Staten is de volgende toevoeging door de producent Eli Lilly gemaakt:

"Symptoms of sexual dysfunction occasionally persist after discontinuation of Fluoxetine treatment."

Deze toevoeging is terug te vinden op pagina 14 van de bijsluiter met hierbij de bijbehorende link: http://pi.lilly.com/us/prozac.pdf

De producent van de meest voorgeschreven anti depressiva geeft hiermee dus aan dat deze medicatie blijvende seksuele consequenties kan hebben.

In principe hebben alle SSRIs dezelfde werking; Wereldwijd is Fluoxetine (Prozac) is verreweg de bekendste en meest voorgeschreven SSRI. In Nederland wordt Paroxetine(Seroxat) vaak als alternatief gebruik. 

*LAREB*

LAREB is de Nederlandse autoriteit die verantwoordelijk is voor de veiligheid van medicatie in Nederland. Zij vangt meldingen op van patienten. In haar rapportage voor 3e kwartaal 2012 vermeld zij dat voor alle SSRIs meldingen zijn ontvangen van permanente seksuele disfuncties na het gebruik van een SSRI. Daarbij verwijst het Lareb naar verschillende onderzoeken waarin dit wordt bevestigd. Deze rapportage ligt momenteel bij het College ter Beoordeling van Geneesmiddelen, welke verdere acties zal uitzetten.

Iedereen met dezelfde ervaringen.... meldt dit bij het LAREB. http://www.lareb.nl

----------

